# Youngest age to benefit from Peptides?



## birket (Mar 25, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]I wanted to get some opinions from you guys on what you believe is the youngest effective age to start doing something like Ipa and Cjc-1295 for a few months. I'm 26, almost a year out from a repaired SLAP tear. Just came off my first cycle since the surgery and looking to continue something for the near future. Dont have a ton of money right now so these 2 peptides are cheap and I can spend about $60 a month at a time so I want to give it a shot. 

one thing that draws me to these peptides is I sleep like absolute hell. Always have, and once I hurt my shoulder it only got worse. I'm lucky if I sleep for 3 hours straight any night of the week. So the sleep benefit is almost worth it all by itself. [/FONT]


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

birket said:


> [FONT=&#23435]I wanted to get some opinions from you guys on what you believe is the youngest effective age to start doing something like Ipa and Cjc-1295 for a few months. I'm 26, almost a year out from a repaired SLAP tear. Just came off my first cycle since the surgery and looking to continue something for the near future. Dont have a ton of money right now so these 2 peptides are cheap and I can spend about $60 a month at a time so I want to give it a shot.
> 
> one thing that draws me to these peptides is I sleep like absolute hell. Always have, and once I hurt my shoulder it only got worse. I'm lucky if I sleep for 3 hours straight any night of the week. So the sleep benefit is almost worth it all by itself. [/FONT]



Peptides are a risk bro. "not sold for human or animal consumption"

Their is no guarantee that they will work. Their are no long term studies. 

Have you seen a doc for your shoulder? I have a torn rotator cuff myself from pitching in baseball. 

I'm also a complete insomniac, 4 hrs of sleep a day tops, for 7 years straight from what I can for sure say. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 26, 2012)

At your age you will see better sleep better recovery better outlook in life.Go get the shoulder looked st.
Use my discount to save some money.

Good luck


----------



## TwisT (Mar 26, 2012)

Studies have been going on since the 70's



Thresh said:


> Peptides are a risk bro. "not sold for human or animal consumption"
> 
> Their is no guarantee that they will work. Their are no long term studies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 26, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Peptides are a risk bro. "not sold for human or animal consumption"
> 
> Their is no guarantee that they will work. Their are no long term studies.
> 
> ...




This


----------



## oufinny (Mar 26, 2012)

Doctor, recovery and rehab, then peptides once you are getting better.  My rat has seen tons of benefits from TB-500 though it is not the most inexpensive peptide out there.  Either way, see the doctor first and do some reading on TB-500.


----------

